# Will Aid



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

A friend just told me about this http://www.willaid.org.uk/home

Basically, for the month of November, the solicitors listed on this site are offering to put wills together for people for free, in the hope that you, in return, will make a donation to Will Aid. Suggested donations are £75 for a single Will, £110 for a pair of matching 'mirror' Wills, or £40 for a codicil to an existing Will.

I thought that sounded pretty reasonable and I know it can be extra important for LGBTI people to have their wished stated clearly in a will, so thought it was worth posting here. Feel free to pass the information on to others who may be interested.

Minty
xxx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

Minty 

this is a great scheme!  

amazing!!  will it work if im in gibraltar/spain?

ax


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Dunno, but it can't hurt to ask if they could do it remotely for you! Good luck.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

will do!  have forwarded the site to my friends in uk.

ax


----------

